# When you are home, are your Malts always with you?



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Malts are always with me when I'm home.







When I'm at work all day or out they are gated in my kitchen, so when I'm home I want them out. My husband says that I have spoiled them because when he is home he can keep them in kitchen and they are fine, but if I ever try to put them in the kitchen when I am home, they will bark like crazy until I come get them.







Is this bad???? I just can't imagine coming home and keeping them in the kitchen when they have been in there all day!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a definite YES...they stay with me in my room and every now and then they go visit my hubby in the family room!!!!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

yes, otis follows me into EVERY room that i go into... i love that he needs to follow me into every room and hang out for a while before he heads back to the living room to perch on top of the couch to look into the street.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm the same way-Peter gets home before me and leaves Kosmo in his exercise area downstairs and he's fine. When I get home-he just knows it's me and barks to get out. I don't mind it though because he's been in there all day and I'm excited to see him at that point anyway







I don't think there's anything wrong with it-our babies just loves us. I imagine the dogs cling to you more on a regular basis more than your SO?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> I'm the same way-Peter gets home before me and leaves Kosmo in his exercise area downstairs and he's fine. When I get home-he just knows it's me and barks to get out. I don't mind it though because he's been in there all day and I'm excited to see him at that point anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my babies are closer to me....especially since my husband travels quite a bit for work. I'm just asking because even the ladies at the place I took Tango for obediance class said I should put them in the kitchen when I am taking care of stuff and that they should be able to be in there without me. I don't agree though!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, to the first question - Atticus is always w/me when I'm home. My husband has Atticus w/him when he is at home as well. (did i say Atticus is SPOILED)
If you don't need to keep him from you - then why do it? But I see your husbands point - If you're cleaning or something - and they should be away from you while you are doing that - then getting them used to being apart while you are home w/out all the barking might be nice - I'm just not sure how you'd go about it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My Malts are always with me when I'm home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ollie watches and follows my every move. When I go upstairs (it's gated off) he sits at the bottom and watches me go up. Unless you HAVE TO keep them in the kitchen I don't see why you'd need to. I feel bad when I've been out for a while and Ollie has been gated in the kitchen--the first thing I do is let him out to roam around.


----------



## maltesemom (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, when I'm home, Lacy and Maddie are always with me. If I'm sitting down
ANYWHERE, they are both on my lap. If I'm in the shower, Lacy is sitting outside
the shower waiting for me. If I'm sitting at the kitchen table paying bills, etc, they 
want to be up on my lap. You get the picture - but I love it!!!

Janis


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.







I have a funny ?...what do you do with your Malt when you and your SO want private time? LOL.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I read on a breeders webpage (I can't remember who) she said that yes, your malt would be w/you all the time and they were great forms of birth control.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">When I did research as to what type of a dog to get, several sources stated that Malts need companionship and therefore are not good dogs to be left alone for long periods of time. So no, I don't think it's wrong or they are being spoiled. After all, the reason most of us want these little fluff butts is for companionship. My Zoe is very rarely left alone since Grandma & Grandpa babysit while I'm at work, and the only time she is crated is when I have to leave her home alone. She usually wants to be right beside me or on my lap when I'm veggin' out, but if I'm working around the house she will usually take a nap under my bed or on "her" spot on the couch. LOL</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I know it sounds weird, but I just put Kosmo in his crate and cover it like it's bed time. He just takes a npa.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

They are always with me (except for that one time I hid from them). They sit outside the bathroom door- or come in with me, they go outside to the back with me, to the garage, to the pantry, to the laundry room, when I sit at the dining table once sits lays under the chair, one lays on my feet. I can't even take a nap in my bed anymore-- if I want to nap on the weekend it has to be on the sofa, with Wilson behind my legs, and Molly on my chest. 

Wilson has just started staying on the couch if I get up to do something-- he will watch and listen to make sure I am not getting into something good. But Molly follows me every where! 

Julie- my husband says the same thing. He tells me that when I am not home he can go to the basement and Wilson and Molly will stay upstairs!!

For the most part I don't mind it-- but sometimes I would like it if they just stayed on the couch napping. I have even not done things because I know they are tired and need to sleep for a bit.



> I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












This has actually been an issue for us since we got Wilson!!! He sleeps on our bed-- so ya know... when we.. well you know. Anyway-- I have a very very very special treat (liver biscotti) that the dogs can't resist- they only get it when mommy and daddy need some grown up time. 

We now have a king size bed--- so sometimes we just push Wilson to the end of the bed and put a pillow between him and us!









And the only reason we bought a king size bed--- Wilson. Not only do we need a little space for our private time, for a 7.5 lb dog he takes up a heck of a lot of room at night!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> They are always with me (except for that one time I hid from them). They sit outside the bathroom door- or come in with me, they go outside to the back with me, to the garage, to the pantry, to the laundry room, when I sit at the dining table once sits lays under the chair, one lays on my feet. I can't even take a nap in my bed anymore-- if I want to nap on the weekend it has to be on the sofa, with Wilson behind my legs, and Molly on my chest.
> 
> Wilson has just started staying on the couch if I get up to do something-- he will watch and listen to make sure I am not getting into something good. But Molly follows me every where!
> 
> ...


LOL! That is funny about the special treat! Where is Wilson when you give him this treat? If I give Tango and Tillie treats, they will eat them and then follow us! Tango just stands on his back feet and looks up on the bed and tries to jump up and cries!







I usually have to gate them in the kitchen and give them treats while we have grown up time. They usually end up barking like crazy!

We have a queen size bed and need a king size badly! Tango is 9.2 lbs. and Tillie is 6 lbs. and they both sleep in our bed with us! 

Oh yeah...I have to nap on the sofa too so that T&T can nap with me!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">







Oops...didn't see this when I replied the 1st time! LOL







</span>


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep Chyna is always around me. If she decides to walk off amd play with the kids, she will come check on me. If I don't see her for a while I know she has gone upstairs and can't get back down. I usually find her at the top of the steps taking a nap.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Julie the liver treat is hard- almost the size and shape of a bully stick, it takes them a LONG time to eat them. So I give it to them on the bedroom floor. Every now and then Wilson will jump up to peek over the side of the bed. But thankfully now that we have the HUGE king bed we can do our business in the middle and he can't see us as well.







Molly can't see over the side of the bed. 

Wilson is the only one that sleeps with us, Molly sleeps in a crate on a bedside table on my side of the bed. 

Oh- and when we got our new bed we got a foam mattress- and I find that it moves a lot less. So that combined with the size of it-- if we push Wilson down to the end of the bed- he doesn't get bumped, and goes to sleep. The king size bed has put the spark back in our love life!!









I seriously can't believe I am posting all this. My husband would kill me if he knew!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, the girls are always with me when I am home. Even when I'm in the tub, Tilly sits on the step where she can stand up and look into the jacuzzi tub and give me kisses. Lacie lays on the bed so that she can see me through the door.

Anyway, they are with me no matter which room I'm in, no matter what I'm doing. The only time they leave is when Lacie wants to go to bed and I'm still in the family room. She will go into the bedroom and get onto the bed (she has steps) and lay there and look at me through the door -- like, hey I'm ready to go to bed. If I don't get up and go to bed, she will eventually come back into the family room and sit next to me just long enough to let me know that she's there and then she tries the "let's go to bed" trick again.









And yes -- they both sleep with me. And yes -- I have no idea how 2 little dogs can take up so much room on the bed.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bijou (rip) followed me everywhere....even to college when i went lol. I had to bring him he got so depressed. hehe

Benny since day one has been my shadow, and now Emma has learned to follow the leader too. I have never seen an independent maltese. At least never mine. They are always attached to my hip. 

It is so bad that I have a gym in my house...well I bought a baby playpen for the gym and put the pups in it when I work out. We have mommy and me workout sessions after work everyday! Talk about bonding.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Bijou (rip) followed me everywhere....even to college when i went lol. I had to bring him he got so depressed. hehe
> 
> Benny since day one has been my shadow, and now Emma has learned to follow the leader too. I have never seen an independent maltese. At least never mine. They are always attached to my hip.
> 
> It is so bad that I have a gym in my house...well I bought a baby playpen for the gym and put the pups in it when I work out. We have mommy and me workout sessions after work everyday! Talk about bonding.[/B]


My little Tillie is way more independent! We have a 3 level townhouse and when I'm on the 3rd level with Tango and her, she will get bored and leave. I don't know what she does downstairs...maybe play with toys or play with our cat, Muffin. She loves the cat! Her tail wags SO much when she sees Muffin! LOL! But Tango will never go to another level without his Mommy.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly also follows me almost everywhere. She can't get on and off the bed or couch by herself so I have to put her down when I leave the room because otherwise she will start whining. She used to be worse. She would stay in the bathroom the whole time I took a shower. Now she will come in at first and then leave but as soon as she hears the water go off she comes RUNNING to make sure she gets to lick my legs. I don't know why she likes licking me so much after the shower!! Grown up time has definitely become more difficult since Lilly started sleeping in bed with us. I have actually thought about posting a question about that before. She would freak out if we closed the bedroom door and kept her out!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> And the only reason we bought a king size bed--- Wilson. Not only do we need a little space for our private time, for a 7.5 lb dog he takes up a heck of a lot of room at night!


[/QUOTE]

Firstly - Louis is always first in my book! I get him out of the mudroom as SOON as I get home. Sean usually does but doesn't drop everything get him first. Also he goes in the mudroom the very last second before I lock the door - Sean puts him in there when Sean is ready then louis gets upset because he hears sean in the house and he is stuck in the mudroom. He is usually 1 step behind me or under my foot. He only leaves me if he hears someone at the door or at the window.

King size bed and amount of space a 9lb puppy can take! - ok he is 9lbs - but he takes up about 1/2 the bed when he is in it







- somehow he sits in the middle of the bed and then stretches







- so when i try to get into bed, i have to inch in. then there is no room for sean - so sean puts him to sleep in his crate. the big debate now is that sean thinks we need a king size bed - to accomodate louis. but ALL my bedding is for queen - and







i have alot of bedding







and most of it i haven't even used - so i want a queen. 

what do you think? besides, louis never wants to spend all night in bed with us - if he did, he wouldn't get his "treat on his pillow" when he goes into his crate.

private time - hmm - usually we put him in his crate - but usually we don't have any - too tired, too busy, etc. we have had private time twice with louis on the bed - and he slept both times and one time we bumped into him and he was all into sean's face - like - hey cut it out, i'm try to sleep.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Lilly also follows me almost everywhere. She can't get on and off the bed or couch by herself so I have to put her down when I leave the room because otherwise she will start whining. She used to be worse. She would stay in the bathroom the whole time I took a shower. Now she will come in at first and then leave but as soon as she hears the water go off she comes RUNNING to make sure she gets to lick my legs. I don't know why she likes licking me so much after the shower!! Grown up time has definitely become more difficult since Lilly started sleeping in bed with us. I have actually thought about posting a question about that before. She would freak out if we closed the bedroom door and kept her out![/B]


Tango and Tillie coming running to lick my legs after the shower too! They also lick them after I put lotion on them. LOL!

Hmmmmm...seems like we all are having problems with "Grown Up" time because of our Malts.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Boo & Hannah are right with me at all times unless I leave the house without them. They both go nuts if they can see or hear me, but can't get to me. So gating or crating them is out of the question. We have a king size bed, we just push them over to the side for the "private time" which isn't really that private. Do they make double king sized beds?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Boo & Hannah are right with me at all times unless I leave the house without them. They both go nuts if they can see or hear me, but can't get to me. So gating or crating them is out of the question. We have a king size bed, we just push them over to the side for the "private time" which isn't really that private. Do they make double king sized beds?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW...the king bed and pushing the Malts over to the side seems to be the solution!!! I need to really working on hubby and get him to agree to get a king size bed soon! Ha ha!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel follows me around almost all of the time too. She, too, lets me know when it's bedtime. Mind you - she doesn't even suggest to me that she wants to go outside, but when she's ready for me to go to bed that's a different story.

As for grown up time... lol - guess I got too grown up. Angel likes to sleep on the body pillow that runs down the middle of our king size bed.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

If they are housebroken I don't see why they could not have the run of the house. Alex has the run of the house all the time, home or not home.





> I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








Put them in the kitchen. 



We have a king size bed (well 2 twins put together since they are adjustable beds), so there is space for everybody.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> If they are housebroken I don't see why they could not have the run of the house. Alex has the run of the house all the time, home or not home.
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE





> I'm glad that everyone feels the same way as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








Put them in the kitchen. 



We have a king size bed (well 2 twins put together since they are adjustable beds), so there is space for everybody.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mine do have the run of the house when I am there. My point is that they want to be up on the bed all of the time...LOL.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

If anyone in the family is home then Jazzie is out, running around and playing. She follows me everywhere. If she's on the couch with me and I get up she gets up. She'll bark if I leave her on there. She doesn't jump up on the furniture and she can't jump off. She also has a hidey hole she sleeps in if she wants to be left alone. When I go to bed she goes with me and when hubby comes to bed he puts her in her kennel where she sleeps the rest of the night.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Always. They are great companions and know their job well.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats a Big YES







the girls stay in the same rooms as us ALWAYS 
thats where they seem to want to be








Sounds like the hubbys jelious to me


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We are home most of the time and Scooby is always with hubby during the day, they are the best buddies in the whole world







They also share hubby's recliner in the evenings when we are watching some TV, Scooby won't let Koko near daddy's chair, that's his and he makes no bones about who sits on it








Koko never leaves my side, even though he loves his daddy it seems he has attached himself more to me. If I am on the computer he is there at my feet, when I watch TV he is on my chair with me, the only time he is in his e-pen is from 10pm to 8.30am when he wakes in the morning and he is very happy with that arrangement







When we go out without the boys Koko is gated in the louge room, it's better that way because he does give Scooby a hard time most of the time he can and I am not prepared to leave them alone together, they tend to squabble too much, like two little kids








Scooby sleeps with us on the bed, he always has, Koko hasn't, simply because he is such a little hyper that I am sure none of us would get any sleep, besides that Scooby needs his space some time and that's his haven








I think once Koko gets past his silly puppy stage things may be different and he may be able to sleep with us all, but at the moment he just likes to attack Scooby so much that I think a peaceful night's sleep is the best for Scooby and us


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

During the day, when Im in school and my parents are at work Belinha stays in the living room. We have a gate that blocks the kitchen entryway. We dont let her in the kitchen.

When I am home, Belinha is usually eather with me or with my brother. 

At night, Belinha sleeps in her crate. I leave her crate in front of my bed so she can see me. She's been sleeping in her crate ever since we got her, so she's used to it and she likes it also. Its funny that as soon as I say "goodnight belinha" she automatically goes in her crate without me telling her to.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Eddie is exactly the same. He gets so excited when my mum or I come home, he also gets excited when my bf comes to visit... Malts are family dogs, they think of themselves as a family member, so they always want to be apart of the action. Doesn't matter what you're doing they just want to be close to you.

Eddie has grown to be a little more independant, he at times just goes and lays on his bed or plays with his toys. Or plays outside for a bit. He's always pretty much in hte same area of the house as me. 

I love that he follows me!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm always with them. As soon as I get home, they come right out. I get so excited too right before leaving work. All I can think of is "I gotta get home!! and see the babies!!"


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Whenever I am home, Paris follows me every where I go. If I'm in the kitchen she lays on the floor where she can see me. Regardless of what I am doing, she is either right beside me or in eye's view...never more than a few feet away.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Because I work at home, (looking after children) the dogs are with us all the time. They love the kids and the kids love them. We dont confine them to any one part of the house, they just have the whole house to go where they like. Afterall it is just a small 3 bedroom home, but if we go out or anything they can go anywhere. I dont think they would cope being away from us, Murphy cry's if I go outside to get a bit of wood for the fire, even if Mum and my sister are still inside.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I have three dogs following me from room to room to room all day long.....







. I _don't mind_....but they make me feel bad. I wish they would sit still somewhere. Cooper is the only one that will give up sometimes. He'll often go lay by my husband in his office...while the other two are relentless.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I have three dogs following me from room to room to room all day long.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love having the dogs follow me from room to room. After having a Maltese and seeing how they like to constantly know where you are, I would have a hard time adjusting to a dog that wasn't as interested, but I do know what you mean about sometimes wishing they would sit still somewhere. When I am cleaning or working around the house and they want to be with me I will often try to let them know that they don't have to follow me up and down the stairs. I had so much trouble a few years back when I wanted to paint a room. They wanted to be underfoot.


----------



## ohhmyyitsLEA (Jun 19, 2007)

Tippi follows me everywhere, in fact she's constantly trying to step everywhere I am. I'm so afraid to step on her. I love it, though. She's such a little lap dog. Anytime I'm watching TV or sitting down she's right in my lap sleeping. Unfortunately, for now I have to leave her downstairs when I'm upstairs since she's not housebroken.


----------

